# Have you tried any Organic wines ?



## NSwiner (Apr 24, 2010)

I have been thinking I should try atleast one or two our liquor store has been promoting this wine http://www.mynslc.com/Products/PID-1003871 . Since it's from Spain I thought i might like it . What if any organic have you tried ? What did you like or dislike about them ? I know some of you are going to say I never buy anymore only make my own .Since I'm a person who likes variety in all parts of my life i will always still buy a bottle here & there .


----------



## Racer (Apr 24, 2010)

I haven't tried the wine you have a link to but have tried a few organic wines in the past. Bonterra makes some pretty good wines that I can get for around $15 in Il.


----------



## NSwiner (Apr 24, 2010)

Do you remember which ones you tried ? Do they taste taht much different then other wines ?


----------



## jet (Apr 24, 2010)

I don't see a lot of organic wine. The local health food store carries one producer. I tried a couple of the varietals but didn't really care for them. I did see a wine at the grocery store this morning marked, "made with organic grapes". I'm sure there's some distinction there.


----------



## Racer (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm not too good at writing down some of the names since around here the stores I buy from don't seem to carry the same small producers consistently. Sam's club and Whole foods are the places that seem to show an interest in stocking organic wines.

As far taste goes. I think organic wines taste as good as conventional grown wines taste (if not a little better). But that is also determined more from the stores purchaser picking the wines that they sell then me and my slanted views(I'm an organic gardener and small time grapegrower).


----------



## Racer (Apr 24, 2010)

jet said:


> I don't see a lot of organic wine. The local health food store carries one producer. I tried a couple of the varietals but didn't really care for them. I did see a wine at the grocery store this morning marked, "made with organic grapes". I'm sure there's some distinction there.



Your right "made from organic grapes" means that the grapes used to make that wine come from a certified organic grower and vineyard. But conventional winemaking pratices have been used to make the wine(probably sulphites have been added to the wine). In order for a wine to be labeled organic it cant have sulphites added at any part of the wine making process and have less then 15ppm sulphite in the finished wine(some yeasts do produce small amounts of sulphite during fermentation).


----------



## jet (Apr 24, 2010)

As I said, I've only tried one producer of organic wine. I didn't like the wine, but I'm certain that had nothing to do with it being organic. I just didn't care for their style.


----------



## NSwiner (Apr 24, 2010)

Racer said:


> I'm not too good at writing down some of the names since around here the stores I buy from don't seem to carry the same small producers consistently. Sam's club and Whole foods are the places that seem to show an interest in stocking organic wines.
> 
> As far taste goes. I think organic wines taste as good as conventional grown wines taste (if not a little better). But that is also determined more from the stores purchaser picking the wines that they sell then me and my slanted views(I'm an organic gardener and small time grapegrower).



I wish I had room for my own garden . Things taste so much better when grown at home . You have the control to what type of fertilizer and not add pesticides . I agree that like any wines there are some brands we like better .


----------



## robie (Apr 24, 2010)

As a matter of fact, I am going to a wine tasting this afternoon. The wines this week are all organic wines.

Later I'll report on how the tasting went.


----------



## deboard (Apr 24, 2010)

Never any organic wines that I know of, but I have tried a few of Fetzer's wines and they are great. Don't know if they would be considered organic, but they are about as "green" as a winery can get.


----------



## FishNiX (May 4, 2010)

We like one called "Our Daily Red"


----------



## NSwiner (May 5, 2010)

I forgot to post here that I tried that wine . It was alright , really dry for my taste .You could really taste the grape flavour . Not my favorite wine but would try another organic wine for sure , the lady at the store showed me a couple more and 1 is a local winery .


----------

